# SUN KOSI, Nepal, April 3rd 2010,



## deepstroke (Apr 3, 2005)

If I ever get out of here, that's what I'm gonna do.


----------



## maila.gurung (Dec 13, 2009)

You should, Nepals an amazing country and the SunKosi is incredible!!!

Whats stopping you!?!


----------



## teleboater5.13 (Sep 29, 2005)

Maila.gurung

I will be in Nepal then. What is the deal with the trip? I am heading over there in early Feb and will be there through the end of April. I am working as a guide over there but would like to get on as many river trips as possible. Would I need to rent a boat (raft) and other gear or is that provided? Excited to hear more...email sent

Jon


----------



## maila.gurung (Dec 13, 2009)

hi jon, I have sent you a private message, but we will provide all the rafts/kayaks and all gear etc. 
Looking forward to seeing you in Nepal in Feb!!

Maila


----------



## salsasean (Apr 20, 2005)

Anyone who can make it should definitely go. I was just in Nepal for 2 months and the Sun Koshi was an awesome trip.


----------

